# July 2022 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2022)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for *six months*.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2022 nominations.
RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo must have been posted in the month of the current (this) contest, *determined by the GMT (UTC 0) Time Zone*.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) I like bacon and sausage.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).

*Please note that effective July 2022 (this month) the Supporting Membership prize duration for Photo of the Month is six months.  The duration for Photo of the Year will be one year.*


----------



## terri (Jul 15, 2022)

Reflections and Moonlight, #3 from the Fireworks Week series by @ronlane :


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2022)

This Afternoon's Moon by @MitchP :


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2022)

Rural mailbox from "Michigan Farm" thread by @mjcmt:


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2022)

eeek!   That was my third and final nomination for this month!   

Let's get busy with more nominations, people - I'm coming across a lot of terrific shots around here for July!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 6, 2022)

"1958 Oldsmobile 98" by @cgw


----------



## snowbear (Aug 6, 2022)

#1 from "Summer Portraits - Boho, Nature, Water by @CherylL


----------



## snowbear (Aug 6, 2022)

#2 from Last One is One by @Photo Lady


----------

